# canadian army+infantry training in early ww2



## Bfalcon.cf (20 Feb 2005)

Could anyone go into detail regarding the training the canadian infantry received in england from the early stages of the war to just before op. overlord?


----------



## pbi (21 Feb 2005)

It's been covered in a number of books, regimental histories and the Official History of the Canadian Army in WWII. "The Regiment" by Farley Mowat gives a good basic description, but there are lots of other sources.

Cheers


----------



## Michael Dorosh (21 Feb 2005)

Yup. Once again, I'll recommend that the original poster get ahold of some books and do some basic research, then feel free to ask specific questions here.

Basic training as such didn't exist in 1939-1940, and units tended to do their own training as units.  When conscription started in 1940, basic training centres were set up - originally this training was only for 30 days of service (the total service requirement at that time) so the training was quite limited.   When conscripted soldiers were later forced to serve much longer terms, the training no doubt increased, but of course the training was also formalized for the Active (voluntee, or General Servicer) soldiers.

Recommend you read C.P. Stacey "Arms, Men and Government", "The Canadian Army 1939-1945" (same author), and some better regimental histories include DILEAS by Kim Beattie, Reginald Roy's histories THE SEAFORTH HIGHLANDERS 1919-1965 and READY FOR THE FRAY: THE CANADIAN SCOTTISH REGIMENT.


----------



## Bfalcon.cf (22 Feb 2005)

Michael Dorosh said:
			
		

> When conscription started in 1940, basic training centres were set up - originally this training was only for 30 days of service (the total service requirement at that time) so the training was quite limited. When conscripted soldiers were later forced to serve much longer terms, the training no doubt increased, but of course the training was also formalized for the Active (voluntee, or General Servicer) soldiers.


Ummmmmmm, conscription only occured once in canadian history-1917, not in ww2, in ww2 it wuz all volunteers unless i'm really mistaken (my canad. hist prof. told me that one)


----------



## Pte. Bloggins (22 Feb 2005)

Er...wouldn't argue with Micheal Dorosh over anything history-related if I were you, unless you can back it up with something other then what you heard somewhere. Just something I've picked up on here. 

(and p.s., even I know that Canada had conscription in World War 2, right from gr. 10 history.)


----------



## Michael OLeary (22 Feb 2005)

Bfalcon.cf,

you have been repeatedly advised to go and do some research on your own. You can start by researching conscription during the Second World War.  I for one would appreciate it if your next post answered that question to demonstrate your ability to open a book.


----------



## Michael Dorosh (23 Feb 2005)

Edited.


----------



## ArmyRick (26 Feb 2005)

I will take a wild guess but I don't think they covered C9 or C7 in 1939 ?  ;D


----------

